# WebSpehre Bug  kennt den schon jemand



## TRunKX (15. Nov 2005)

Morgen Leute ich habe mal wieder was "lustiges" entdeckt... hatte gestern in meienm Websphere unter Windows Preferences keine Einträge mehr. Jetzt habe ich mir rvon einem Kollegen den Arbeitsbereich neu gezogen WSAD wieder gestartet und alles ist wieder in Butter.


Meine Frage ist kennt das jemand und weiss jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## The_S (15. Nov 2005)

Welches WebSphere hastn genau? Hatte zwar schon öffter Probleme damit, aber das is mir noch nie passiert :shock:


----------



## TRunKX (15. Nov 2005)

Version: 5.1.1
Build id: 20031120_1915


ISt die Version und der BUG ist bei mir auch zum ersten mal aufgetreten!


----------



## The_S (15. Nov 2005)

Ich hab 5.1.2, vielleicht wurde er schon gefixt. Kannste ihn rebuilden?


----------

